# Sportsman Givin Back



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Anyone that wants to attend the Sportsman Givin Back banquet let me know. This banquet will be held at Immanuel Baptist Church in Pace on 9/19/2015. I have tickets to the banquet which are $15.00 per person which gets you into the banquet, a great meal and a lot of great door prizes.

Bryen Ballard has done a great job with this charity for the last few years and this years kids are worth the ticket purchase. The first kid needs a wheel chair for him to function and the other kid needs a kidney transplant that he desperately needs.

Here is the web page for this charity and trust me I will drive within reason or spot your cost of tickets till the night of the charity if you want to attend (We can meet at the door). I have about 10-12 tickets to still sell so let me know if you want one or twelve of these tickets. Help me sell these tickets even if you cannot attend.

http://www.facebook.com/Sportsmengivinback


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

I,ll second this.


----------

